# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة تيكين " Tekken 5 " نسخة PC تعمل على الكمبيوتر

## Mr_HelL

TeKKEN 5 For PC
Repack & Worked 100%




Year: | Genre: Action - Fighting | Platform: PC | Language: Eng
Publisher: Namco
Developer: Namco
Genre: Action
ESRB: Teen
ESRB Descriptors: Language, Violence, Sexual Themes, Use of Alcohol and Tobacco

System requirements

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP (SP2) / Vista (SP1) / 7
Processor: Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo, Athlon x2 minimum
Memory: 1 GB (for XP) or 2 GB (for Vista / 7) of RAM
Video: GeForce 8 Series graphics card, Radeon 4670 1GB DirectX 9
Sound Card: Sound device compatible with DirectX В® 9.0
Free space on hard disk: 5 GB

Start Installation Game

Unpack the release
Mount or burn image
Install The game From Setup.exe
Play the game





























لتحميل النسخة الكاملة على لينك واحد فقط

http://takemyfile.com/1849557



لتحميل النسخة الريباك على لينك واحد فقط


http://takemyfile.com/1849555




One gb Per Link


letitbIt : Direct

http://takemyfile.com/1829529
http://takemyfile.com/1829530
http://takemyfile.com/1829531
http://takemyfile.com/1829532

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1829537
http://takemyfile.com/1829538
http://takemyfile.com/1829539
http://takemyfile.com/1829540

4Up

http://takemyfile.com/1829533
http://takemyfile.com/1829534
http://takemyfile.com/1829535
http://takemyfile.com/1829536

TurbobiT

http://takemyfile.com/1829541
http://takemyfile.com/1829542
http://takemyfile.com/1829543
http://takemyfile.com/1829544

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1829545
http://takemyfile.com/1829546
http://takemyfile.com/1829547
http://takemyfile.com/1829548





400mb Per Link


letitbIt : Direct

http://takemyfile.com/1829554
http://takemyfile.com/1829555
http://takemyfile.com/1829556
http://takemyfile.com/1829557
http://takemyfile.com/1829558
http://takemyfile.com/1829559
http://takemyfile.com/1829560
http://takemyfile.com/1829561
http://takemyfile.com/1829562
http://takemyfile.com/1829563




200mb Per Link


Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/1829564
http://takemyfile.com/1829565
http://takemyfile.com/1829566
http://takemyfile.com/1829567
http://takemyfile.com/1829568
http://takemyfile.com/1829569
http://takemyfile.com/1829570
http://takemyfile.com/1829571
http://takemyfile.com/1829572
http://takemyfile.com/1829573
http://takemyfile.com/1829574
http://takemyfile.com/1829575
http://takemyfile.com/1829576
http://takemyfile.com/1829577
http://takemyfile.com/1829578
http://takemyfile.com/1829579
http://takemyfile.com/1829580
http://takemyfile.com/1829581
http://takemyfile.com/1829582

TurbobIt

http://takemyfile.com/1829583
http://takemyfile.com/1829584
http://takemyfile.com/1829585
http://takemyfile.com/1829586
http://takemyfile.com/1829587
http://takemyfile.com/1829588
http://takemyfile.com/1829589
http://takemyfile.com/1829590
http://takemyfile.com/1829591
http://takemyfile.com/1829592
http://takemyfile.com/1829593
http://takemyfile.com/1829594
http://takemyfile.com/1829595
http://takemyfile.com/1829596
http://takemyfile.com/1829597
http://takemyfile.com/1829598
http://takemyfile.com/1829599
http://takemyfile.com/1829600
http://takemyfile.com/1829601

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/1829659
http://takemyfile.com/1829660
http://takemyfile.com/1829661
http://takemyfile.com/1829662
http://takemyfile.com/1829663
http://takemyfile.com/1829664
http://takemyfile.com/1829665
http://takemyfile.com/1829666
http://takemyfile.com/1829667
http://takemyfile.com/1829668
http://takemyfile.com/1829669
http://takemyfile.com/1829670
http://takemyfile.com/1829671
http://takemyfile.com/1829672
http://takemyfile.com/1829673
http://takemyfile.com/1829674
http://takemyfile.com/1829675
http://takemyfile.com/1829676
http://takemyfile.com/1829677

MediaFire

http://takemyfile.com/1830542
http://takemyfile.com/1830543
http://takemyfile.com/1830544
http://takemyfile.com/1830545
http://takemyfile.com/1830546
http://takemyfile.com/1830547
http://takemyfile.com/1830548
http://takemyfile.com/1830549
http://takemyfile.com/1830550
http://takemyfile.com/1830551
http://takemyfile.com/1830552
http://takemyfile.com/1830553
http://takemyfile.com/1830554
http://takemyfile.com/1830555
http://takemyfile.com/1830556
http://takemyfile.com/1830557
http://takemyfile.com/1830558
http://takemyfile.com/1830559
http://takemyfile.com/1830560

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/1829602
http://takemyfile.com/1829603
http://takemyfile.com/1829604
http://takemyfile.com/1829605
http://takemyfile.com/1829606
http://takemyfile.com/1829607
http://takemyfile.com/1829608
http://takemyfile.com/1829609
http://takemyfile.com/1829610
http://takemyfile.com/1829611
http://takemyfile.com/1829612
http://takemyfile.com/1829613
http://takemyfile.com/1829614
http://takemyfile.com/1829615
http://takemyfile.com/1829616
http://takemyfile.com/1829617
http://takemyfile.com/1829618
http://takemyfile.com/1829619
http://takemyfile.com/1829620

ZiddU

http://takemyfile.com/1829678
http://takemyfile.com/1829679
http://takemyfile.com/1829680
http://takemyfile.com/1829681
http://takemyfile.com/1829682
http://takemyfile.com/1829683
http://takemyfile.com/1829684
http://takemyfile.com/1829685
http://takemyfile.com/1829686
http://takemyfile.com/1829687
http://takemyfile.com/1829688
http://takemyfile.com/1829689
http://takemyfile.com/1829690
http://takemyfile.com/1829691
http://takemyfile.com/1829692
http://takemyfile.com/1829693
http://takemyfile.com/1829694
http://takemyfile.com/1829695
http://takemyfile.com/1829696

4Up

http://takemyfile.com/1829621
http://takemyfile.com/1829622
http://takemyfile.com/1829623
http://takemyfile.com/1829624
http://takemyfile.com/1829625
http://takemyfile.com/1829626
http://takemyfile.com/1829627
http://takemyfile.com/1829628
http://takemyfile.com/1829629
http://takemyfile.com/1829630
http://takemyfile.com/1829631
http://takemyfile.com/1829632
http://takemyfile.com/1829633
http://takemyfile.com/1829634
http://takemyfile.com/1829635
http://takemyfile.com/1829636
http://takemyfile.com/1829637
http://takemyfile.com/1829638
http://takemyfile.com/1829639

----------


## دموع الغصون

هي اللعبه بحبها كتير ومسليه وممتعه بس بتعرف علاء قديه لعبتها بعمري ما ربحت معقول الخطأ باللعبه بتنصحني نزلها وجرب هلا ؟ 

الله يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## Mr_HelL

انا بنصحك تنزليها وتجربيها وبنصحك تتعلمي عليها اكثر واكثر لأنو فيها حركات ما بعرفها ناس كثير يعني انا كنت اشوف شباب يلعبوها بحركة وحده كانو يفوزو مع اني لعبتها كم مرة بس المشكلة كانت اني ما كنت افوز برضو ... معقول الغلط باللعبة ؟؟ 


مشكورة دموع على مرورك الرائع ... مش عارف ليش انتي الوحيدة الي دايما بتزوري مواضيعي وين باقي الاعضاء :| على كل حال بيتي مفتوح والي بدو يجي يشرب قهوه ويدخن ارجيلة بمواضيعي حياه الله  :Ag:

----------


## دموع الغصون

هيك رأيك علاء لا خلص هي تأكيد الخطأ باللعبة 
مارح نزلها لحتى ما اخسر من جديد ههههههه
باقي الاعضاء يلي ماجربها ينزل ويجرب ويشوف ازا رح يخسر او يربح بكلا الحالتين انا بضمنلكو المتعة جد شيقه 
علاء لو حطيت اراجيل و دخان رح تخسرني بمواضيعك .. قهوه اوك انا رح كون دائماً موجوده بمجرد حضور الارجيلة والدخان بنتهي كل شي

----------


## Mr_HelL

لا اصلا انا ما بحب الاراجيل اصلا بس الدخان مصيبتي ونفسي اخلص منو ... خلص بقلبها كوفي شوب بدون اراجيل وتدخين وبكتب ع باب المحل هدوء استمتاع علم :P

----------

